# Total Lunar Eclipse February 20, 2008



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 14, 2008)

Total lunar eclipse during night of February 20


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2008)

Don't forget.


----------



## govols (Feb 20, 2008)

My eldest son and daughter are going to an observatory to watch it. Hopefully it will be clear tonight north of ATL.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks like we might actually have a clear night for this.

Here's hoping.


----------



## SueS (Feb 20, 2008)

Hope we have a clear night - it's snowing right now. We almost always miss the good meteor showers because of cloudy skies


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 20, 2008)

We might just have a clear night here in Kirkland,WA!!!


----------



## Herald (Feb 20, 2008)

Bummer. Clouds and precip this evening.


----------



## caddy (Feb 20, 2008)

around what time....?


Edit
8.43

Just found it....


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 20, 2008)

I have beautiful view of the moon from my office window. Perhaps it will stay this way through the eclipse!


----------



## Quickened (Feb 20, 2008)

> Specific eclipse times in your sky:
> 
> Partial eclipse begins: 1:43 Universal Time (UT) Feb. 21.
> For continental U.S. time zones, the partial ecilpse begins the evening of Feb. 20.
> ...



Thanks for the tip


----------



## ww (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok now that was spooky, DW and I go outside to see the Partial Eclipse as we are in the MST and live out in a brand new subdivision with very few houses built so far and we hear Coyotes  Yelping at the top of their lungs coming closer and closer to us. Needless to say our stroll outside was a little brief.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 20, 2008)

whitway said:


> Ok now that was spooky, DW and I go outside to see the Partial Eclipse as we are in the MST and live out in a brand new subdivision with very few houses built so far and we hear Coyotes  Yelping at the top of their lungs coming closer and closer to us. Needless to say our stroll outside was a little brief.



 Coyotes howling here in Tacoma, too. We are just minutes from totality. First nice clear night we've had in a long time. We've got a good view from our backyard.


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 20, 2008)

Full Cloud and Snowing here... No Eclipse tonight for us....


----------



## KMK (Feb 20, 2008)

The snow stopped and the sky cleared just in time. We had to walk a ways in order to see it above the mountain to our East.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 20, 2008)

Our snow stopped too, and the skies cleared just in time for a magnificent show. It was breathtaking.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 20, 2008)

It rained all evening in Monroe, LA. It stopped around 9:00 but the sky was overcast. Oh well, I was blessed to see one in college a few years ago.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 20, 2008)

There are already some video clips of the lunar eclipse on YouTube.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 20, 2008)

I got to see pictures of it on the 11 o'clock news! Does that count?


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 21, 2008)

Awesome! It was eschatological.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Feb 21, 2008)

We had light snow here in the late afternoon, but the sky started to clear up around 7pm. Some of the grandchildren came over, along with other friends of our children, to experience the event together. I set up a couple telescopes and had a pair of binoculars, so we all got a pretty good look. It was truly beautiful. We also got to see Saturn, Mars, and the Orion Nebula.

Here's one picture I took through my 8" SCT. It was just after the start of totality.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 21, 2008)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Bummer. Clouds and precip this evening.



No precip here, but when I went out to try to see it, it was so cloudy that I couldn't find any stars in the sky.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 21, 2008)

Saw it and it was awsome!!


----------



## govols (Feb 21, 2008)

If ya noticed, just to the SW of moon (at least in ATL), if ya held your right hand out where ya locked your elbow and made a backwards L with your hand and thumb, you would have seen Saturn.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm glad Andrew tipped us off to the eclipse. It was neat to see. Thanks, Andrew.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 21, 2008)

blhowes said:


> I'm glad Andrew tipped us off to the ecclipse. It was neat to see. Thanks, Andrew.


 


It was pretty spectacular here. We're usually in bed by that time but we stayed up to watch it. My wife had never seen one of these before and she was duly impressed.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Feb 21, 2008)

Didn't get to see this - so what happens in a lunar eclipse and while the picture above is beautiful, how is it different than any other evening. Just kind of looks like the moon to me. Educate me, I'm astronomically challenged.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 21, 2008)

Thomas2007 said:


> Didn't get to see this - so what happens in a lunar eclipse and while the picture above is beautiful, how is it different than any other evening. Just kind of looks like the moon to me. Educate me, I'm astronomically challenged.



Basically, a lunar eclipse is when the earth's shadow passes over the moon. It can only happen when the moon is full. The bright full moon transitions to a dull reddish color, much less bright than a normal full moon. The reason you can still see the moon at total eclipse, though, is because light passing through the earth's atmosphere is bent or scattered so that the earth's shadow is not completely dark.

If you watch from start to finish, you can see the shadow advance over the moon's face.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 26, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad Andrew tipped us off to the ecclipse. It was neat to see. Thanks, Andrew.
> ...



My pleasure, gentlemen!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdoElFFEUeE]YouTube - Lunar Eclipse Feb 2008 eclipse 2.20.08 2/20/08 February 20[/ame]


----------

